

[Ask HN] When to pay for an OS? - jason_slack

All,<p>I am slowing growing my startup. I have about 6 CentOS 5.4 servers.<p>Recently I have been wondering about when should I pay for an OS?<p>CentOS has worked great for me and it does everything I ask of it. But what about those companies selling distros?<p>What do I really gain? just paid support?<p>Suse Enterprise 11 is $899. CentOS is free. (although I donate every year)<p>I thought about running Novells Groupwise Server which they prefer that you run SLES for that.<p>I sort of feel lost in a sea of where do I put my hard earned revenue?
======
jodrellblank
You use CentOS, you donate to CentOS; I don't see the problem.

You have a slow growing startup, you can't be running out of places to spend
money already? YAGNI, and all that.

